# Favorite salad recipes?



## LadyNYC (Aug 21, 2008)

I love salads.  Maybe some of you can share your favorite recipes.  I want to make something unique and to die for


----------



## merstar (Aug 23, 2008)

Here are several of my favorites - will PM any of these to you if you're interested:

CURRIED COUSCOUS SALAD WITH DRIED CRANBERRIES

THAI-STYLE PASTA SALAD

PACIFIC-RIM CAESAR SALAD

CITRUS GREEN BEAN SALAD

CARROT RAPEE

CARROT, ORANGE, AND RADISH SALAD

SALADE DE CONCOMBRES ET CHEVRE (CUCUMBER AND GOAT CHEESE SALAD)


----------



## QSis (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, there are so many KINDS of salads! Those that are first courses, or side dishes, or meals in themselves!

What kind are you looking for?

My favorite salads are dinner salads. 

Such as: Cobb Salad







or Salade Nicoise






Lee


----------



## deelady (Aug 23, 2008)

I love Ceasar Salad Pasta the Cheese Cake factory USE to make years agao....I posted a recipe in the salad section not too long ago.


----------



## merstar (Aug 23, 2008)

QSis said:


> Wow, there are so many KINDS of salads! Those that are first courses, or side dishes, or meals in themselves!
> 
> What kind are you looking for?
> 
> ...



What beautiful photos!


----------



## luvs (Aug 23, 2008)

lime jell-o, cool whip, pineapple. whip till fluffy.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 23, 2008)

LadyNYC said:


> I love salads.  Maybe some of you can share your favorite recipes.  I want to make something unique and to die for



Maybe you can narrow it down for us.  Are you talking about a lettuce salad?  Pasta salad?  And I do believe the OP wants recipes too...not much use without a recipe


----------



## babetoo (Aug 23, 2008)

i love chef salad and don't have a recipe . am sure you will find one on line if you google it.

babe


----------



## lindatooo (Aug 23, 2008)

Ok - you people are just plain dangerous!  I wasn't hungry at all until I saw those photos!  Now I'm and we're having Taco Salad tonight!


----------



## lovergrill (Sep 6, 2008)

I like a warm grilled zucchini salad


----------



## arshad5555 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Sweet and Sour Fruit/Veggie Salad*
*INGREDIENTS
*1 cucumber, peeled & cut in pieces
1 onion, thinly sliced
1 tin pineapple
1 capsicum, thinly sliced
3 tomatoes, cut into wedges
4 tbsp vinegar
1/2 cup water
1/4 cup light brown sugar
Salt to taste
*DIRECTIONS*
Mix cucumber, onion and salt well.
Cut the pineapple rings into similar sized pieces and put them in a bowl with capsicum slices and tomato wedges.
Heat vinegar, water and sugar until the sugar dissolve.
Remove from heat and cool. Pour this mixture over the fruits and vegetables.
Cover and chill.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 15, 2008)

Here's a big-time favorite of  ours (especially my husband!) that couldn't be easier to throw together. 


Take: 
Leftover roast chicken or turkey, cubed;
Smoked Gouda cheese, cubed;
Seedless grapes, halved; &
Walnut pieces;
  in approximately equal amounts.

Combine with:
Mayonnaise to bind
Salt & freshly-ground black pepper to taste

Serve on a bed of lettuce.


----------



## JMediger (Sep 15, 2008)

We love homemade ceasar salads ... anchovie, garlic, lemon, egg yolk, worcheshire (spelling?) evoo and parmesan all muddled together.

We also love watermelon and feta salad ... cube one small watermelon, toss with feta cheese and balsamic vinegar, sprinkle fresh torn basil over the top.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 15, 2008)

JMediger said:


> We love homemade ceasar salads ... anchovie, garlic, lemon, egg yolk, worcheshire (spelling?) evoo and parmesan all muddled together.
> 
> We also love watermelon and feta salad ... cube one small watermelon, toss with feta cheese and balsamic vinegar, sprinkle fresh torn basil over the top.


 
Other than the anchovie, we could be good friends!! I love ceasar salads.
Never had the watermelon with feta. I ADORE feta. I put on/in just about anything. I will have to try this one.


----------



## TanyaK (Sep 15, 2008)

Mine is a Thai Noodle salad. You cook noodles and mix it with sliced spring onions,chopped coriander, chopped red pepper, sliced snow peas or whatever veggies you want. Then you mixed fresh ginger,soy sauce,sesame oil,red wine vinegar,sweet chilli sauce,crushed garlic and kecap manis(sweet Indonesian soy sauce) for the dressing and toss with vegges. For a more substantial salad add seafood,chicken beef etc. The one thing you should not change in this recipe is the sesame oil - it makes all the difference!


----------



## Constance (Sep 15, 2008)

You really don't need a recipe for salad...just put things in it you like! 

Start with the greens...bagged mixes are fine if you're going to use them right away, but I've found they don't keep long. Besides iceburg lettuce, we frequently buy Romaine, spinach, or occasionally that beautiful Boston lettuce in the little box. 

Next, choose the vegetables you like. I always want tomatoes on my salad, but that's just me. In addition to the ubiquitous cucumber, radish, red onion, grated carrot and red cabbage, other choices are raw broccoli and caulflower florets, haricots verts, snow peas, roasted red peppers, mushrooms, artichoke hearts, olives, hearts of palm, frozen peas, beans sprouts, water chestnuts, bamboo shoots, and more.

Then add some protein. Bacon, chicken, turkey, steak, shrimp, crab meat, scallops, pepperoni, summer sausage, garbanzo beans, nuts and cheeses...anything you like. If you're using a strong cheese, like blue, don't go overboard on other strong flavored ingredients.

Croutons are a good crunchy addition, but make your own. It's so easy, and they're much better.

Then choose your dressing...bottled is fine, or make your own. Vinaigrettes are easy, or you can make great creamy salad dressings starting with mayo or Miracle Whip. Add crumbled blue cheese, Italian dressing mix, catsup or chili sauce, Knorr spinach dip mix...use your imagination. A little squirt of lemon juice helps the flavor of any dressing, especially if you use mayo.

Here's one of my favorites: marinate fresh sliced mushrooms and canned artichokes in Italian dressing for an hour or so, and use that as a dressing. Add to the salad good olives, pepperoni and grated parmesan or pecorino romano.


----------



## *amy* (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome to Discover Cooking, Discuss Life. Almost anything goes when I make salad - seafood, steak, poultry, fruit, veggies -- whatever you have on hand & what is in Season. Like all the traditional salads already mentioned (Nicoise, Cobb, Waldorf, Caesar, etc). Don't usually follow a recipe, unless it's for an interesting homemade dressing. 

Picked up a roasted duck (& scallion pancakes) from an Asian market yesterday. If there's any left over, I want to make a Duck Salad. This one caught my attention:

*Smoked Duck Salad
Spiced Pecans
Pancetta Vinaigrette
Goat Cheese*
*Caramelized Pears*

Duck Salad


----------

